

Ask HN: Where to stay in San Francisco? - zoltancsaki

hi everyone, first post here so please be nice. just got an interview for YCS10, we're flying in from London and don't know where to stay in San Fran :( Need somewhere for 2 guys where we can spend the time working, ideally v cheap, and obv with wifi. Any and all ideas very much appreciated... (and yes, we know about Airbnb, what we don't know is where in the city to be)
======
_delirium
While it's possible to stay in San Francisco, the YC stuff is all in Mountain
View, I believe, which is about an hour away from SF by car or train. It's
also cheaper to stay in Mountain View or elsewhere in the Valley than in SF.

------
ochiba
There's a lot of good info in these old threads

[http://www.gabrielweinberg.com/startupswiki/Ask_YC_Archive#t...](http://www.gabrielweinberg.com/startupswiki/Ask_YC_Archive#toc22)

------
mschaecher
check out YC funded Airbnb

------
zoltancsaki
thanks guys

